# Fun Cars



## podavies (May 8, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Im thinking about buying a second car, something thats small and fun to drive. Im looking at a budget of around 100,000 new or used and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Cayman S (admittedly slightly older model, but still in budget) or Toyota 86 would be high on my list.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

300c or Dodge Magnum


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

define fun..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fun is something that you can do with your clothes on but you should really be arrested for! 

I second the Cayman S, had one for three years and it still puts a smile on my face. It's been very cheap to run too.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

You can get a nearly new v8 mustang for around 100k approx 400hp lots of fun


----------



## podavies (May 8, 2014)

thanks guys, sounds like the cayman s is popular. 
Ill be looking into all of them


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Just what Dubai roads need. More boy racers having "fun" at the cost of everyone's safety.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Darn! I just sold a Cayman S! 

I'd recommend them too though.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

What's the maintenance cost on a Cayman S? Any idea?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

uberkoen said:


> What's the maintenance cost on a Cayman S? Any idea?


Yes would like to know this too.. the maintenance cost and intervals, and the cost of parts (brake pads etc). Lets say you drive 30,000km a year. How much would it cost in maintenance including EVERYTHING (Parts, labour, service charges etc)


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Zexotic said:


> Yes would like to know this too.. the maintenance cost and intervals, and the cost of parts (brake pads etc). Lets say you drive 30,000km a year. How much would it cost in maintenance including EVERYTHING (Parts, labour, service charges etc)


Nobody can tell you on a used car exactly what maintenance will cost. It depends on what breaks. Anecdotally, mine was very reliable. 

For regular scheduled maintenance, I would suggest you just call up Al Naboodah or ARM and get a quote for both a minor and a major maintenance. Figure on one or other of those a year. Likewise they can quote for brake pad replacement (once every 2-3 years or so) and a full brake job (once every 5 years or so). 

The biggest maintenance issue I faced was that clumsy construction workers like to drop nails everywhere and the big wide low profile tires of any sportscar like to pick those up. A set of new tires will run around 3.5K for rears, 2.5K for fronts. 

But seriously if you want the lowest cost of ownership, no "fun car" is going to be at the low end. Buy a Camry or some other washing machine with wheels.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

A series AMG Benz... Fun, small, fast as hell!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> A series AMG Benz... Fun, small, fast as hell!


And really badly put together from cheap materials!


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you even driven or sat in an A-Class AMG?
The A45 is the opposite of your description.

Besides, it is out of budget and very difficult to buy her.
They're around 260/270k new or 280/300k used, if you can convince someone to sell it.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

A45 is a joke lets be honest it's a grandmothers car beefed up and you don't even get the 6.2 engine

Bmw 135m, TT rs better German cars

It's a shame they don't sell abarth 500's in uae or do they?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dleemartin said:


> A45 is a joke lets be honest it's a grandmothers car beefed up and you don't even get the 6.2 engine
> 
> Bmw 135m, TT rs better German cars
> 
> It's a shame they don't sell abarth 500's in uae or do they?


Agreed - TT RS is a far better car for the money - with a less stressed 2.5L engine and a very well built and classy interior.
The A45 tart edition looks very "billy boy"
I have seen the Abarth 500 in Dubai - but it may have been a personal import.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd also suggest the Cayman S. Some of the older (996) 911's may creep into your budget too, and if it's just a weekend car, maintenance may not be too much of an issue either.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Worth also considering BMW Z4 or Honda S2000, both should be well under your budget.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Had pushed to beat a scooby for fun in a moderate price range.

Subaru Imprezza WRX


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Ogri750 said:


> Had pushed to beat a scooby for fun in a moderate price range.
> 
> Subaru Imprezza WRX


Screams either mid life crisis or solider won't stand


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gotta agree with Ogri, I ran a WRX for five years back in the UK and it's an amazing toy. Wish I had all the money back that I spent fuelling the thing for 20,000 miles a year at 15mpg though!!


----------



## Berry899 (Feb 23, 2014)

dleemartin said:


> A45 is a joke lets be honest it's a grandmothers car beefed up and you don't even get the 6.2 engine
> 
> *Bmw 135m*, TT rs better German cars
> 
> It's a shame they don't sell abarth 500's in uae or do they?


I had a BMW 135i back in England. I absolutely loved it. Looked stunning and was unbelievably quick. 3.0L twin-turbo straight 6, about 305BHP.

I've seen a few here too.


----------

